
Show HN: Covid Trace - basetensucks
https://covidtrace.com/blog/announcing-covid-trace/
======
basetensucks
Howdy HN, I'm part of a small team in Seattle, WA that worked over the last 2
weeks to put together a contact tracing app that is focused on user privacy.
The app works by recording your location history for a 3 week period and then
comparing it against the location history of reported COVID-19 infections. All
of the comparisons happen on your phone, so your location history never leaves
your device unless you report an infection.

Our app is ready to launch in the Google and Apple app stores, but they have
changed their requirements for anything COVID related, which means we have to
partner with a recognized institution. We are working as quickly as possible
to find a partner. If anyone has a promising contact that might be able to
help, please let me know!

Happy to answer any questions as well.

